# TTRS Depreciation



## jfoxny (Aug 17, 2010)

Considering purchasing a 2013 TTRS but am getting concerned about depreciation. Most of the information that I can find online is for the European market. However, it's a very limited model in the US so one would think that depreciation should not be as dramatic. On the other hand it's still a $64k Audi TT. Can anyone provide some perspective perhaps based on previous RS models? 

 

Thanks in advance, 
Jason


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

The car does 0-60 as fast as the R8 V10 with the APR tune. For 65K that is a pretty sweet deal. Anyway they are selling used TT RS in the states on autotrader etc for the price you can get a new one so that should say something about their value.


----------



## ttredline (Jan 6, 2012)

+1. I have the same concern. 

Btw how do you know 2013 TT RS is $64k? My dealer told me that I have to deposit $1k and they didnt know the actual price as of now?


----------



## Craac (Mar 26, 2012)

I think it is still a little bit early to tell. Not too many have appeared on the secondary market. It does not seem that the car is capped as far as quantity in the US as many have claimed it was. Even so, the car will be a very limited run here. 

This may not be an accurate comparison but take for example the BMW 1M and TTRS. Both are similar in that they are niche enthusiast cars with relatively small production runs (the TTRS will likely be at least double that of the 1M's 740 units in the U.S.). People have been paying thousands over MSRP for low mileage cars on the used market, my brother for one. The only new one on the market that I am aware of is going to 74,000. If the TTRS market is anything like the 1M market then I think the car will hold its value well. 

RS4's also have held their value very well, compared to an S4 for example. I can only guess that the TTRS will hold its value as well if not better. 

Just some food for thought... just speculation at this point.


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

The MSRP may raise a little bit but I already ordered mine and it came to 64,000 with a chance of a slight increase. I got the sport package and the tech package that is what it came to. Awaiting an exact production date but the factory has accepted the order already and I put down 5k toward the VAT tax.


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

Craac said:


> I think it is still a little bit early to tell. Not too many have appeared on the secondary market. It does not seem that the car is capped as far as quantity in the US as many have claimed it was. Even so, the car will be a very limited run here.
> 
> This may not be an accurate comparison but take for example the BMW 1M and TTRS. Both are similar in that they are niche enthusiast cars with relatively small production runs (the TTRS will likely be at least double that of the 1M's 740 units in the U.S.). People have been paying thousands over MSRP for low mileage cars on the used market, my brother for one. The only new one on the market that I am aware of is going to 74,000. If the TTRS market is anything like the 1M market then I think the car will hold its value well.
> 
> ...


 I would have to agree with you. They should hold their value. The TT RS is still faster than the 1M anyway lol.


----------



## ttredline (Jan 6, 2012)

Craac, 
Guys from local Audi dealer told me 2013 TT RS is capped to 500 units. If thats true then the TT RS will sure hold value well.


----------



## jfoxny (Aug 17, 2010)

ttredline said:


> Btw how do you know 2013 TT RS is $64k? My dealer told me that I have to deposit $1k and they didnt know the actual price as of now?


 You are right that the 2013 order guide is not out yet. However, the price will only change by a couple hundred bucks or more. It's the same car as the 2012.


----------



## jfoxny (Aug 17, 2010)

ttredline said:


> Guys from local Audi dealer told me 2013 TT RS is capped to 500 units. If thats true then the TT RS will sure hold value well.


 My sales guy told me that there will only be 60 2013s for the US.


----------



## jfoxny (Aug 17, 2010)

southpole12 said:


> The car does 0-60 as fast as the R8 V10 with the APR tune. For 65K that is a pretty sweet deal. Anyway they are selling used TT RS in the states on autotrader etc for the price you can get a new one so that should say something about their value.


 Yes, for sure, but, you never really know which is why I was asking about previous RS models for some perspective.


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

I read online there will be 1000 units allocated for the US over the next 2 years. I think the article was like 6 months ago. Anyway, either way even if they send over 2000 still a lot more rare than an M3, everyone has an M3 lol.


----------



## bluesun68 (Feb 1, 2012)

Part of the reason I bought the car was I thought it wouldn't depreciate much. I was looking at S5's 3 years ago and they haven't seemed to drop much. The used R8 values are so crazy that I can't imagine not buying new. While the TT-RS is almost unknown, that hasn't stopped it from being very rare on dealer lots and used ones don't seem to last long either.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Alright. A little clarification is in order: 

There will be roughly 1,000 TTRS's total in America between MY's 2012 and 2013. Just over 400 units were built in 2012 so that means that around 600 units will be built for 2013. 2013 will be the last production year. 

It's not a Pagani Zonda so it's definitely going to lose value over time but it will be much slower than your average high end marque. It will depreciate slower than your monthly payment so you'll likely make money back when you sell it in a couple years. That's what happened with my 08 R32. I pocketed $7,000 because it held its value so well. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## jfoxny (Aug 17, 2010)

bluesun68 said:


> the TT-RS is almost unknown, that hasn't stopped it from being very rare on dealer lots and used ones don't seem to last long either.


 it's my understanding that the car is order-only in the US and therefore there won't be any dealer stock.


----------



## jfoxny (Aug 17, 2010)

- Jeremy - said:


> There will be roughly 1,000 TTRS's total in America between MY's 2012 and 2013. Just over 400 units were built in 2012 so that means that around 600 units will be built for 2013.


 Just curious where you got your info from. I know the plan was for a _maximum_ of 1,000 US units (but it's order-only so less may come) but from talking with the dealer it didn't sound like that was going to happen. Wondering if they are misinformed.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

jfoxny said:


> Just curious where you got your info from. I know the plan was for a _maximum_ of 1,000 US units (but it's order-only so less may come) but from talking with the dealer it didn't sound like that was going to happen. Wondering if they are misinformed.


 Straight from the Audi press release. They're "order only" but that doesn't keep the dealers from ordering them for dealer stock. 2012 had quite a few models sitting on the lots and listed on Auto Trader, etc. Dealers certainly aren't trustworthy and they'll tell you anything to make a sale. As evidenced by the "only 60 2013's" comment. Audi said they'd plan on bringing 1,000 total to the States and 200 to Canada. Like BMW, they may not bring all 1,000 units. They may stop early if there are not enough orders in 2013. Based on 2012, though, I'd say that they'll hit their limit before the 2013's end production. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

This whole thread is making my head hurt. 
It's been stated over and over again that Audi's goal is to sell "up to 1000" units here in the US over two model years, and the figure 416 was mentioned at an Audi gathering as how many 2012's were sold. Fact is, even if they opened the floodgates and they produced 10000 for the US, they'd probably only sell around 1000, because it's a NICHE market as mentioned already. 
Cars are almost never investments. Worrying about buying a car because of its potential resale is a good reason to never buy, and enjoy, anything. Yes, it's going to depreciate. Perhaps a bit less than a more garden variety TT, but ALL of them are niche vehicles, so your resale audience is always going to be smaller. As price comes down with depreciation, the potential audience for buying your car in 3-5 years say, will grow, but it's still going to be small group compared to that for a more mainstream car. 
I don't think you can get more performance for the price in any other car currently sold in the US, with the exceptions of a few American muscle cars, and they appeal to a completely different demographic. I am extremely happy with my TT-RS purchase, but I know it's just a car, and it will be worth less if/when I go to sell it.


----------



## jfoxny (Aug 17, 2010)

mtbscoTT said:


> Worrying about buying a car because of its potential resale is a good reason to never buy, and enjoy, anything. Yes, it's going to depreciate. Perhaps a bit less than a more garden variety TT, but ALL of them are niche vehicles, so your resale audience is always going to be smaller.


 For sure. I only ask because I've read that Audis have historically been very poor at maintaining their value (though this seems to be changing) and was wondering how a limited edition RS model has affected that trend in the past. Past performance, of course, does not necessarily indicate future performance, but, it can provide some perspective. 

In my case, I would be taking European Delivery of the car which discounts it by 5%. I would therefore be ahead of the depreciation curve by a tiny bit. However, I'm comparing it against used Porsche 911s which have already suffered their massive first few years of depreciation, so I'm torn. 

Jason


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

jfoxny said:


> For sure. I only ask because I've read that Audis have historically been very poor at maintaining their value (though this seems to be changing) and was wondering how a limited edition RS model has affected that trend in the past. Past performance, of course, does not necessarily indicate future performance, but, it can provide some perspective.
> 
> In my case, I would be taking European Delivery of the car which discounts it by 5%. I would therefore be ahead of the depreciation curve by a tiny bit. However, I'm comparing it against used Porsche 911s which have already suffered their massive first few years of depreciation, so I'm torn.
> 
> Jason


 I was in the same position before I ordered. I was looking for a 997.2 C2S which had already taken the massive hit on depreciation. Generally going from around $100k to $70k in 1-2 years. In the end, the RS won out. It's more practical, has AWD, looks better, sounds better, is faster, was cheaper, has a warranty, etc, etc. I'm with Scott on this. You're going to lose money no matter what. I'm very happy with my choice and would absolutely choose it again. Pick whichever one speaks to your heart. Deep down, you know which one you want. Choose it and never look back. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## jfoxny (Aug 17, 2010)

- Jeremy - said:


> In the end, the RS won out. It's more practical, has AWD, looks better, sounds better, is faster, was cheaper, has a warranty, etc, etc.


 For me it's a bit more complicated. I currently have both a 08 R32 DSG and a 05 987 6-Speed Boxster and am looking to consolidate the cars. I've narrowed it down to: 



06 997.1 C2 Cab 6-speed w/21k miles and a 4 year 80k mile warranty for $50k 

09 997.2 C2 PDK w/15k miles and 1 year 35k mile warranty for $59k 

13 TTRS 6-speed for $64k or $61k w/European Delivery 

 

I know many will say forget the 997.1 (chance of IMS implosion, older electronics, etc.), but, I'm not really in that camp. AWD is nice, but, not really a must. Practicality is a judgement call as they're all high performance sports cars first and foremost - arguably the PDK is the most practical of the lot for a daily driver - which mine will be. My heart (and wallet) want the 06 Cab but my head wants the TTRS (newer, faster, limited, special). Argh... 

 

Thanks for the reply; I really appreciate your perspective since you were in a similar situation. 

Jason


----------



## jmofo (Apr 24, 2012)

*2013 ttrs*

I ordered my 2013 TTRS last week. No regrets thus far, excited to take delivery of it when it arrives! I'm a former S4 owner that went to BMW and came back! IMO Audi is superior to BMW, and maybe slightly inferior to Porsche, but I feel that too is a stretch (I'm biased, sorry!). The styling of a Porsche is superb, but the performance is practically identical, unless you plan on going to the track for comparisons. The cost of the TTRS to what you get vs. that of a Porsche, its no match. I'm sold on the TTRS!! 

1. Color: Daytona Grey Pearl Effect 
2. Interior: Silk Nappa Leather in black 
3. Technology package 
4. Sport Exhaust titanium package 
5. Heated front seats 
6. Carbon fiber exterior mirrors 
7. Automatic electric rear spoiler


----------



## Brent Spinks (Apr 18, 2012)

Jmofo - I'm curious as to how long the dealer told you you would have to wait for delivery of a 2013 model?


----------



## jfoxny (Aug 17, 2010)

Brent Spinks said:


> Jmofo - I'm curious as to how long the dealer told you you would have to wait for delivery of a 2013 model?


 My dealer said late August. They will be made on a first-in-first-out basis which apparently is not always the case.


----------



## Brent Spinks (Apr 18, 2012)

Interesting. In early April, I snatched up an allocation that someone else had let go (was still able to spec it out though). The port delivery date is May 21. My invoice shows the car to be a 2012 model. Guess I'm getting one of the last 2012s? Wonder when the order process switched over to 2013? Anyone one the board know when the cut-off/start dates were?


----------



## jmofo (Apr 24, 2012)

*2013 TTRS Delivery*

The dealer told me probably around the fall (Im thinking August/September...IDK)...but I'm not really in a rush...just excited that I was able to get my order in and it was accepted!!


----------



## jmofo (Apr 24, 2012)

Brent Spinks said:


> Jmofo - I'm curious as to how long the dealer told you you would have to wait for delivery of a 2013 model?


 The dealer told me probably around the fall (Im thinking August/September...IDK)...but I'm not really in a rush...just excited that I was able to get my order in and it was accepted!! 

Sorry about the double posts...I'm a noob here... learning the system!!


----------



## jmofo (Apr 24, 2012)

Brent Spinks said:


> Interesting. In early April, I snatched up an allocation that someone else had let go (was still able to spec it out though). The port delivery date is May 21. My invoice shows the car to be a 2012 model. Guess I'm getting one of the last 2012s? Wonder when the order process switched over to 2013? Anyone one the board know when the cut-off/start dates were?


 IDK the exact cutoff dates but the dealer told me that he ordered a 2012 model TTRS about a month prior to me ordering my 2013 TTRS and I ordered mine about 2 weeks ago. the dealer told me that he ordered one of the last 2012 models...he could be blowing smoke up my arse...idk??!!


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

jfoxny said:


> Considering purchasing a 2013 TTRS but am getting concerned about depreciation. Most of the information that I can find online is for the European market. However, it's a very limited model in the US so one would think that depreciation should not be as dramatic. On the other hand it's still a $64k Audi TT. Can anyone provide some perspective perhaps based on previous RS models?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why worry about depreciation on a mass produced vehicle? 

Yes it will drop in value however I have never known of any mass produced non-limited/non-special edition model that acatually holds its original value or indeed goes up in value...especially an Audi (Lambos included).

If you are worried on re-sale value best not look at an Audi...


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

jfoxny said:


> Considering purchasing a 2013 TTRS but am getting concerned about depreciation. Most of the information that I can find online is for the European market. However, it's a very limited model in the US so one would think that depreciation should not be as dramatic. On the other hand it's still a $64k Audi TT. Can anyone provide some perspective perhaps based on previous RS models?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If depreciation is a concern don't get a $60k+ car.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

A dealer will never pay you what a TT RS might be worth on the open market. ALL specialty cars (like the RS) have two values- yours and theirs. If you want can of whupass in a TT, get the RS. be done with it. If you want something you can trade, by a Chevy. It's a cold fact: depreciation is, but it is relevant to which market you work in.


----------

